# Bootsspiel MMO



## Gooody (26. Juni 2011)

Hey Leutz, ich suche ein pc spiel mit mmo-charakter bei dem man ein einzelnes boot spielt für das man sich bessere waffen, sprich kanonen kaufen kann oder sich gleich ein besseres schiff holen kann. mit missionen z.b. ladungen transportieren ect.
kennt ihr sowas in die richtung? wäre schön wenn man es online spielen könnte, kann aber auch ohne multiplayer sein 
freeware wäre toll, alles andere geht auch
danke


----------

